# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Love Recipes

## Miss_Sweet

_Love Recipes are designed to romantically inspire your partner. They symbolize love and have an aphrodisiac effect. Enjoy!
_

*Brownie Kisses - serves 12*

*1 package (1 pound 3.8 ounces) fudge brownie mix
1/4 cup water
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 eggs
1 1/4 cups vanilla milk chips
About 25 milk chocolate kisses with white chocolate stripes, unwrapped
1 1/2 tsp shortening

Heat oven to 350°. Grease bottom only of springform pan, 9x3 inches. Stir brownie mix (dry), water, oil, eggs and 1 cup of the vanilla milk chips in medium bowl about 50 strokes with spoon or until well blended. Spread in pan.
Bake 35 to 40 minutes or until toothpick inserted 2 inches from side of pan comes out clean or almost clean. Immediately place chocolate kisses around outside edge of brownie. Cool completely. Remove side of pan.
Place remaining 1/4 cup vanilla milk chips and the shortening in resealable plastic sandwich bag; seal. Microwave on High about 30 seconds or until chips are melted. Knead chips until smooth.
Cut small corner from bag. Drizzle melted chips over top of brownie. Cut into wedges.*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Caviar Kisses*

Caviar Kisses

*1 sm cucumber, scrubbed and-trimmed
1/3 cup sour cream
1 tsp dried dill weed
Freshly ground black pepper-to taste
1 jar red salmon caviar
Fresh dill sprigs
8 thin slices whole-wheat-bread
Butter or margarine

Slice cucumber into 1/4-inch rounds. In a small bowl, combine sour cream, dried dill and pepper.
Place one teaspoon of the sour cream mixture on each cucumber slice.
Garnish each with about 1/2 tsp caviar and a dill sprig.
Cut bread slices with heart-shaped cookie cutter. Toast and butter.
Place cucumber slices in center of serving plate and surround with toast hearts.*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Chocolate-dipped Strawberries*

Chocolate-dipped Strawberries

*serves about 1 pound

1 pint fresh strawberries, washed and patted dry, stems intact, and thoroughly air-dried
8 ounces good-quality bittersweet chocolate, broken into chunks
1 tablespoon solid white vegetable shortening
1 ounce Grand Marnier liquor or fruited brandy

Instructions:

Prepare ahead: Wrap pieces of styrofoam in plastic wrap for fruit to rest and drip on. You can also use any firm-fleshed fruit, such as cantelope or orange halves.

Pour about 1 inch of water into bottom of a double-boiler and heat to hot but not simmering. Melt chocolate and shortening in top of double-boiler, stirring occasionally until completely melted and smooth. Remove top pot and place on a heat-safe tripod. Let cool for about 5 minutes. While chocolate cools a bit, carefully spear strawberries with toothpicks. Working quickly, swirl each strawberry gently in the chocolate about halfway up the fruit and place inverted on toothpicks into the styrofoam to cool and harden. When done, place in refrigerator to further set chocolate shell. When completely hardened, use a syringe to carefully inject a bit of the liquor into the center of each strawberry, being careful not to over-fill. Chocolate drippings can be stripped from plastic wrap and retained for other uses.

*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Chocolate Surprise*

Chocolate Surprise

*Blend together:
1 1/2 cup plain flour
1 1/2 stick margarine
1 1/2 cup chopped nuts

Press into 9" x 13" pan. Bake for 15 minutes at 350 degrees. Cool

Cream together:
1 cup powdered sugar
8 oz package of cream cheese

Fold in 9 oz. defrosted Cool Whip. Spread onto the cooled pastry layer.

Mix well:
1 large box of chocolate INSTANT pudding
dd 3 1/2 cups milk

Spread on top of the second layer.

Spread a 9 oz. container of defrosted Cool Whip on top of the third layer and refrigerate.*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Coconut Kisses*

Coconut Kisses

1 can sweetened condensed milk
2 egg yolks
1 tbsp butter or margarine
1 lb freshly grated coconut
1 tsp vanilla extract

Mix all ingredients well. Cook in heavy saucepan, stirring constantly, until you can see the bottom of the pan (same method as for Brigadiers). Pour onto a plate and let cool completely. Wait until the next day to form the balls. Lightly grease the palm of your hands and form small balls. Roll them in sugar and put in pretty paper cups.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Exotic Love Tea*

Exotic Love Tea

*1 cups water
1/4 cup honey
1 cup apple juice
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
6 Celestial Seasonings Cranberry Cove Tea Bags

Bring water and juice to a boil. Stir in honey and cinnamon. Add the tea bags. Remove from heat. Let stand for one hour. Add 6 cups cold water Pour into glasses with ice. Sit back, sip and fall in love.
Can be stored in the refrigerator for three days .*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Hot Buttered Rum Mix*

Hot Buttered Rum Mix

*serves 12

2 sticks (8 ounces) unsalted butter, softened to room temperature and cut into pieces
1-1/3 cups (packed) brown sugar
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Tiny pinch of ground cloves
1 cup honey

For Each Serving:
1 to 1-1/4 ounces rum
Boiling water

Instructions:

Prepare the batter: In a large bowl, cream the butter with the brown sugar, nutmeg, cinnamon, cloves and honey. Continue to beat until the mixture is completely blended and somewhat fluffy. (The batter will keep several days if refrigerated, but allow it to return to room temperature before using.)

For each serving: Pour the rum into an 8-ounce porcelain coffee mug and fill the mug with boiling water to within an inch of the rim. Top with a large spoonful of the "batter" and serve. If you wish, stir the drink before serving; or leave this to the drinker.*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I will add more :Smile:  i have to sleep ...gudd nite :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

these all sound very romantic...to make for ur special somone  :Smile:  
Nice sharing

----------


## RAHEN

good night....yeah all of them seem cool ones...and some are instantly made...welldone...:up;..thanks 4 sharing...waiting for more... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks:bg: main banao ghi eik baar :Stick Out Tongue:  ya phir hazaar baar..leiken abhi nai:$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Love Letters*

*125g rice flour
35g plain flour
155g granulated sugar
1 1/2 cups coconut milk (from 1 coconut)
2 eggs
2 egg yolks

Sift rice and plain flour into a mixing bowl. Add in sugar and slowly add the coconut milk. Stir until smooth then add the eggs and egg yolks. Whisk until well blended. Strain the batter.
Lightly grease love letter moulds with a piece of muslin cloth dipped in oil. Heat mould over charcoal fire.
When heated, place the moulds open over a bowl of batter and pour a ladelful of batter onto the mould. Close the mould tightly and bake over charcoal fire for about half a minute on each side.
When golden in colour, remove and immediately fold into a quarter. Press lightly with a tin cover to level the surface.
Cool and store in an air-tight container or tin.*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Red Velvet Ice*

*2 pounds fresh cranberries
4 cups unsweetened apple juice (seperate into 2 cups each)
3/4 cup of sugar
1 teaspoon grated orange rind

Wash cranberries, combine with only 2 cups apple juice and sugar in a large pot. Cook on high/medium high until cranberries pop...about 8 minutes. Put through a food mill. Add remaining ingredients and chill. Put this mixture into an electric freezer or a hand cranked one. Read the directions on your freezer for the time or crank till it freezes.
Serve frozen mixture in champagne glasses. It will work 

*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Cherries Valentines*

*1 1/2 cup Cherries, pitted
2 med Peaches, halved pitted
1/2 cup Orange juice
4 ea Orange wedges
4 ea Cherries with stems

Place cherries and peaches in a blender with the orange juice. Blend at medium speed until creamy.

Pour mixture into custard glasses. Top each glass with an orange wedge a whole cherry.

Serve immediately or store in the fridge with each custard glass tightly covered. Will keep for 3 to 5 days.*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Chocolate Lover's Mousse*

1 teaspoon unflavored gelatin, 1 tablespoon cold water, 2 tablespoons boiling water, 1/2 cup sugar, 1/4 cup cocoa,
1 cup whipping cream, 1 teaspoon vanilla extract, shaved chocolate

In a small bowl sprinkle the gelatin over the cold water and let stand 1 minute.
Add the boiling water and stir until gelatin is dissolved.
In a separate bowl stir together the sugar, cocoa, whipping cream, and vanilla.
Beat on medium speed of an electric mixer, scraping the bottom of the bowl occasionally, until the mixture is stiff.
Add the gelatin mixture and beat until well blended.
Spoon into dessert dishes or champagne glasses.
Sprinkle with shaved chocolate.
Chill 1 hour before serving.

----------


## Muzi

I can't wait to get a new gd lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...r u sure she ll make u these love recipes?  :Wink:

----------


## Muzi

i was tlkin bout me makin em for her cuz i love cookin lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh...kool :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzi

yes som guys do lik cookin hehe

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah i knw dat :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzi

good girl lol

----------

